# Problema con preamplificador PHONO con lm387



## jagomez967 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hola a todos, tengo un problema con la etapa de preamplificación de un tocadiscos Philips. El pre es un LM387, tomé el circuito del ejemplo del datasheet.





Lo armé tal cual y al parecer no hay nada mal conectado. La diferencia es que lo estoy alimentando con 12V (supuestamente no habia problema), cambia en algo?
A la salida del pre conecté un potenciometro de 50K de esta manera (hay alguna manera mejor para controlar el volumen?)




Lo unico que logro escuchar es un zumbido =/

El ampli es un TDA2003 (funciona bien, probado con la salida de la pc) y el tocadiscos también funciona (lo probé con la entrada MIC de la pc, aunque se escucha bajo)

Muchas gracias, y adjunto algunas fotos del circuito armado (en un protoboard).

#Añado que no cortocircuite la salida del Pre, por las dudas de que se queme o algo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2013)

Intercala un capacitore electrolítico (10µF 25V) entre las patas 4 y el extremo del potenciómetro de igual forma para el otro canal.
Echo esto:
Mide la tensión entre la pata 4 y GND
Mide la tensión entre la pata 5 y GND

Esto con ambas entradas conectadas a GND


----------



## jagomez967 (Mar 28, 2013)

Listo, hice la prueba con las entradas a GND y midiendo entre las patas 4,5 y GND me da 0v


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2013)

jagomez967 dijo:


> Listo, hice la prueba con las entradas a GND y _*midiendo entre las patas 4,5 y GND me da 0v*_



Eso está mal, deberías tener tensión, algunos volts (Hasta Vcc/2)

*Edit:*
¿ Esto que mediste lo hiciste con el potenciómetro conectado ?

En caso afirmativo retirar y volver a medir.


----------



## jagomez967 (Mar 28, 2013)

No, lo hice probando solo el pre, las salidas no estan conectadas a nada. Puede ser que el integrado esté mal?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2013)

jagomez967 dijo:


> No, lo hice probando solo el pre, las salidas no estan conectadas a nada. Puede ser que el integrado esté mal?



Posiblemente.
Al trabajar con fuente de alimentación simple debe haber tensión sobre los pines de ambas salidas (4 y 5)
Antes de cambiar el IC, revisa todo, tensión de alimentación y GND al pin correcto, Etc.


----------



## jagomez967 (Abr 28, 2013)

Hola de nuevo, queria avisar que cambie el integrado y ahora si funciona. Pero hace muchisimo ruido y se escuchan mas los agudos que los graves además de que amplifica mucho y no lo puedo atenuar solo con el pote de 50k.
La verdad que no se (y no encontre) como calcular ese divisor que tiene en la realimentacion y cuales son las funciones de los capacitores.
Saludos!

PD: la masa del amplificador y del pre es la misma (si lo hago con las masas separadas se escucha peor)


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 28, 2013)

jagomez967 dijo:


> . . . Pero hace muchisimo ruido y se escuchan mas los agudos que los graves además de que amplifica mucho y no lo puedo atenuar solo con el pote de 50k.. . .



¿ Este es el esquema que armaste ?




¿ Que le conectaste como fuente de señal ?


----------



## jagomez967 (Abr 28, 2013)

Armé ese mismo esquema (alimentado con 12 V). Pero con un cambio, en lugar de el capacitor de 2n7 puse uno de 2n2, puede que ahi este el problema de que los graves estén atenuados. Además el circuito lo tengo armado en el protoboard y las resistencias son las comunes (no las de metalfilm) =/

En la entrada tengo un tocadiscos philips con cápsula magnética (FP2600)


----------

